
Chicago Immigration Raid Leaves Bakery Short 800 Staff - SQL2219
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-27/chicago-bakery-s-immigration-issues-plague-otis-spunkmeyer-maker?cmpid=socialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business&utm_campaign=socialflow-organic&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
======
oblib
Wow!

A foreign company with a bakery here in the U.S. hired 800 foreign workers and
management didn't know it.

I can believe that, but I'd have to be paid a lot to be sure.

